# No andes / No vayas (imperativo, voseo)



## iknyu

Ya sé que con el voseo es común usar el verbo "andar" para el imperativo del verbo "ir", es decir, "andate de aquí". Pero en El Salvador es común usar "i", que sigue las reglas de conjugación del voseo (quitar la "r" para el imperativo). Así, decimos "ite de aquí", "ile enseñando todo", "ite por aquí", "ime poniendo los libros por ahí", etc.

Para aquellos que viven en regiones de voseo, me gustaría saber si usan esta forma o si sólo usarían el verbo "andar" en imperativo.

Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

iknyu said:


> Ya sé que con el voseo es común usar el verbo "andar" para el imperativo del verbo "ir", es decir, "andate de aquí". Pero en El Salvador es común usar "i", que sigue las reglas de conjugación del voseo (quitar la "r" para el imperativo). Así, decimos "ite de aquí", "ile enseñando todo", "ite por aquí", "ime poniendo los libros por ahí", etc.
> 
> Para aquellos que viven en regiones de voseo, me gustaría saber si usan esta forma o si sólo usarían el verbo "andar" en imperativo.
> 
> Gracias.


Hola iknyu, ¡bienvenido al foro!: En Argentina, donde sabés que predomina el voseo, decimos "andá" y "andate" .


----------



## Bocha

Aunque es mucho menos frecuente que _andá_/andate y su uso es más propio de zonas rurales, de vez en cuando se escuchan ite, ile.

Ite acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más.

Ile enseñando todo pero de a poco


----------



## Servando

Bocha said:


> Aunque es mucho menos frecuente que _andá_/andate y se uso es más propio de zonas rurales, de vez en cuando se escuchan ite, ile.
> 
> Ite acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más.
> 
> Ile enseñando todo pero de a poco


 
¿qué tan común es que la gente hable así?, ¿es una expresión rural?

El uso mas cercano a esas expresiones para nosotros sería: 
"tendrás que irte acostumbrando a trabajar varias horas más" o "tendrás que ir acostumbrándote..." 
"Vete acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más" o "ve acostumbrándote a..."


----------



## iknyu

¡Gracias por la bienvenida!

En El Salvador es común este uso, de forma escrita quizás no, pero hablado diría yo que bien común, al menos yo lo uso, que soy "bien educado".

Entonces en Argentina es de uso rural? En qué regiones?
Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Servando said:


> El uso mas cercano a esas expresiones para nosotros sería:
> "tendrás que irte acostumbrando a trabajar varias horas más" o "tendrás que ir acostumbrándote..."
> "Vete acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más" o "ve acostumbrándote a..."



_ "tendrás que irte acostumbrando a trabajar varias horas más"
"tendrás que ir acostumbrándote..." _

Estas dos expresiones también se usan y con frecuencia.



Como ya lo indicó Rayines, _andá _y _andate_ son muy frecuentes:

_Andá acostumbrándote a que vas tener que trabajar más.
Andate acostumbrando a que vas a....


_Los ejemplos con _ite_ e _ile_ que mencioné son ruralismos, no necesariamente vulgares. Cada vez se oyen menos. (Pero todos los entendemos cuando los oímos y no sorprenden)


----------



## Bocha

iknyu said:


> ¡Gracias por la bienvenida!
> 
> En El Salvador es común este uso, de forma escrita quizás no, pero hablado diría yo que bien común, al menos yo lo uso, que soy "bien educado".
> 
> Entonces en Argentina es de uso rural? En qué regiones?
> Gracias.



En el Noroeste (Salta, Jujuy, Tucumán, Catamarca). En el Litoral (Santa Fe).
No sé si también en otras regiones.


----------



## Rayines

Bocha said:


> Los ejemplos con _ite_ e _ile_ que mencioné son ruralismos, no necesariamente vulgares. Cada vez se oyen menos. (Pero todos los entendemos cuando los oímos y no sorprenden)


¡Ésta es una verdadera perla, Bocha!


----------



## ieracub

¡Qué me gustan estos temas! 

En Chile se vosean casi todos los tiempos verbales. El imperativo es uno de los que no, y, aun así, es rarísimo que se use el imperativo de _ir, _igual se prefiere el verbo _andar_:

- Anda a lavarte las manos.  (/*Á*nda/)
- No quiero ir.
- ¡Anda, te digo!
- Bueno... ya voy.

Igualmente, no se usa _ve_ como imperativo de _ver_:

- Mira ese árbol. (/M*í*ra/)
- No lo veo.

_Ite, ile _e_ ime _no las conocía.

Saludos.


----------



## Servando

ieracub said:


> ¡Qué me gustan estos temas!
> 
> Igualmente, no se usa _ve_ como imperativo de _ver_:
> 
> - Mira ese árbol. (/M*í*ra/)
> - No lo veo.
> 
> _Ite, ile _e_ ime _no las conocía.
> 
> Saludos.


 
"Vete acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más" o "ve acostumbrándote a..."

En mi ejemplo, "vete" o "ve", no son del verbo "ver", sino del verbo "ir" en imperativo, pero en el caso del verbo "ver" usamos tanto "Mira" como "Ve". "Mira/Ve ese árbol."


----------



## iknyu

Interesante el voseo de Chile. En la tele no lo he escuchado nunca, pero oí que es más común entre los jóvenes. 

En cuanto a México, no creo que usen la forma "i" de ''ir'' porque no vosean mucho, aunque no sé si en Chíapas, que aparentemente vosea, la usarían.


----------



## nekoteru

Servando said:


> "Vete acostumbrando a que tendrás que trabajar varias horas más" o "ve acostumbrándote a..."
> 
> En mi ejemplo, "vete" o "ve", no son del verbo "ver", sino del verbo "ir" en imperativo, pero en el caso del verbo "ver" usamos tanto "Mira" como "Ve". "Mira/Ve ese árbol."



Coincido con mi compatriota 'ieracub' en que se usa mayormente el verbo 'andar'. También usamos el 'vete' por ejemplo:
- ¿y tú qué andas mirando?
- Nada...
- ¡Ya, vete de aquí!, no quiero gente mirona.

- No quiero irme...
- Ya, Ya, ... ¡vete, vete, vete!... antes que me enoje.

Como indican los ejemplos, _'vete'_ se usa para indicar a la otra persona que se vaya (o salga) del lugar. Para los ejemplos que planteas '_Vete acostumbrando a..._' usaríamos '_Anda[te] acostumbrando...._'.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Buenas:





ieracub said:


> ¡Qué me gustan estos temas!


Lo mismo digo.

Llego a este tema habiendo leído estos posts de L4ut4r0: #*20*, #*22*, #*29*, el último de los cuales me dirigió aquí.

He visto y oído vaarias veces el _anda_ en español de Chile y siempre me preguntaba si este uso (1) era un resíduo (modificado: _andá_ > _anda_) del antiguo imperativo voseante chileno o bien (2) una tendencia en el lenguaje coloquial que arrancó del _andá_ voseante de los países vecinos o bien las dos cosas a la vez o tal vez simplemente (3) una curiosa preferencia por el verbo _andar_ que se manifiesta en todas las personas (y no sólo en _tú_, "_tú_ voseante" y en _vos_) como (me parece que) ocurre en México.

Ahora veo que la última suposición (3) fue errónea. ¿Qué tal les parece la primera? A mí se me hace más plausible que la segunda, hay que tener en cuenta que los Andes son (¿solían ser?) una barrera también para el lenguaje.. ...aunque por otro lado, los chilenos tienen bastantes cosas en común con los argentinos (aunque lo nieguen).

A ver qué opinan.

Saludos para Chile lindo.


----------



## wamcon

Buenaaas. Ya sé que me voy a meter en camisa de once varas sobre todo por mi procedencia, pero algo sé de cómo se habla en Chile pues tengo familiares por allí y dicho esto gustaría hacer una reflexión.
En Argentina y compañía cuando se dice andá, proviene del voseo original que es andad en el cual se ha omitido la D.
En Chile no se dice andá, pensá o comé. Se dice anda, piensa y come, lo cual no parece voseo sino tuteo. Y atendiendo a lo que dice ieracub.


> En Chile se vosean casi todos los tiempos verbales. *El imperativo es uno de los que no*, y, aun así, es rarísimo que se use el imperativo de _ir, _igual se prefiere el verbo _andar_



parece confirmarlo.
Sin embargo en Chile es posible el uso del pronombre vos explícitamente con el imperativo pero en su forma singular. "Piensa vos antes de actuar" Con lo cual tenemos la misma forma verbal como decía lautaro (l4ut4r0) tanto para el voseo como para el tuteo, y en el caso que nos ocupa dirían "Ándate en lugar de andáte o ite".   
Y lo que dice lautaro en sus correos es que se usa "andar" como "ir" en imperativo, aunque como se ve en el correo de Nekoteru cuando no se usa en perífrasis también se usa ir.


> - Ya, Ya, ... ¡vete, vete, vete!... antes que me enoje.


_



			Anda[te] acostumbrando
		
Click to expand...

_Pero contestando a Ryba sobre la preferencia del verbo andar en lugar del verbo ir en imperativo no creo que tenga nada que ver con el voseo, ya que cuando no se vosea también se usa "anda" en lugar de "ve", y de hecho y que me corrijan los chilenos el uso del voseo en Chile menos frecuente que el ustedeo o el tuteo, (salvo en ambientes muy coloquiales) por lo que en la mayoría de las veces cuando dicen "ándate acostumbrando" no están voseando. 
Además andar también se usa en lugar del verbo estar. (Ej: ¿Y tú qué andas mirando? ¿Y vos qué andái mirando?)

Por cierto iknyu cuando dices:


> Pero en El Salvador es común usar "i", que sigue las reglas de conjugación del voseo (quitar la "r" para el imperativo).


No se está quitando la "r" sino la "d" puesto que "ir" no es imperativo sino infinitivo, el imperativo es "id" aunque mucha gente de todos los países hispanohablantes (España el primero) se empeñen es usar "ir" como imperativo. Perdón por la corrección.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Debo decir que, al leer la intervención de Ieracub (#9), mi primera reacción fue decir: _¿cómo?, ¡¿voseamos en Chile?!_. Luego, eflexionando, decidí escribir este mensaje para aclarar algunas cosas desde mi punto de vista:

Aquí existe un voseo muy particular que no sigue la conjugación argentina reflejada en el DRAE: _vos tenés_ / _vos tenís_, _vos pagás_ / _vos pagai_, _vos vas a ver_ / _vos vai a ver_, etc. Como señala Ieracub, no existe voseo aquí en el imperativo, pero lo encontramos en el presente del indicativo (_vos comís_), en el  imperfecto (_vos comíai_), en el futuro del indicativo (_vos comerái_), en el condicional (_vos comeríai_), en el imperfecto del subjuntivo (_vos comierai_) y en los tiempos compuestos (_vos habís comido_). En la conjugación del voseo particular de Chile, las desinencias son bien diferentes de las del voseo rioplatense y, en general, se basan en las de la conjugación del vos del castellano arcaico (segunda persona plural), enmudeciendo casi siempre las eses finales (_vos soi_), elidiendo la _e_ en ciertos casos (_vos tenís_) y cambiando _e_ por _a_ en otros (_vos comerái_).

No debe extrañar que en la televisión (excepto en algunos casos minoritarios), como dice Iknyu (#11), no se oiga el voseo; así como tampoco en cualquier otro ámbito en el que se use el lenguaje formal o más cuidado. Porque el voseo, según mi opinión, no goza aquí de prestigio y, por el contrario, es de uso exclusivo en el registro muy coloquial y el inculto y también es habitual en las areas rurales. Incluso, en ciertos casos, se usa en el medio inculto en tono despectivo y para denostar: _y vos, ¿qué te creí?_. En esto, hay una enorme diferencia con el estatus del voseo en otros países.

Espero haber sido claro porque aquí son casi las 2 de la mañana y vengo de casa de mis padres por la celebración del día de la madre, después de una cena que se extendió más de la cuenta. Así es que, aunque atrasado, ¡feliz día a todas las madres del foro!.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

wamcon said:


> Buenaaas. Ya sé que me voy a meter en camisa de once varas sobre todo por mi procedencia, pero algo sé de cómo se habla en Chile pues tengo familiares por allí y dicho esto gustaría hacer una reflexión.
> En Argentina y compañía cuando se dice andá, proviene del voseo original que es andad en el cual se ha omitido la D.
> En Chile no se dice andá, pensá o comé. Se dice anda, piensa y come, lo cual no parece voseo sino tuteo. Y atendiendo a lo que dice ieracub.
> 
> parece confirmarlo.
> Sin embargo en Chile es posible el uso del pronombre vos explícitamente con el imperativo pero en su forma singular. "Piensa vos antes de actuar" Con lo cual tenemos la misma forma verbal como decía lautaro (l4ut4r0) tanto para el voseo como para el tuteo, y en el caso que nos ocupa dirían "Ándate en lugar de andáte o ite".
> Y lo que dice lautaro en sus correos es que se usa "andar" como "ir" en imperativo, aunque como se ve en el correo de Nekoteru cuando no se usa en perífrasis también se usa ir.



Tengo entendido que en Chile _vete_ es una forma tajante del imperativo de IR con el pronombre _te_ enclítico mientras la habitual es _ándate_ que, por consiguiente, aparece también en las perífrasis verbales como _ándate acostumbrando_.

Y digo que me parece probable que sea una influencia del imperativo  chileno antiguo _andá_ este uso porque, habiendo leído el post              #*20* escrito por L4ut4r0, deduzco que en Chile se dice:

_ ándate al carajo tu y tus cosas _(fuente)

pero

_vállanse todos al carajo _(o _a la chucha_ que es la que creo que más se dice en Chile).

Si no fuese así no lo pondría en este hilo sino crearía uno nuevo para no desvirtuar el tópic.

Los demás imperativos de IR son los mismos que los españoles peninsulares, así que no se me ocurre otra explicación de esto que una influencia del voseo que se extendió también al tuteo verbal puesto que tanto a la hora de vosear como hablando de _tú_ se usa el imperativo tuteante y como la lengua tiende a simplificarse, el _anda_ (derivado de _andá_) se impuso sobre el _vete_ o, mejor dicho se conservó así, modificado, porque, que yo sepa, antes de las reformas de Andrés Bello Chile era un país muy voseante. Tal vez el _vete_ a los chilenos de entonces les sonaba raro y optaron por usar el imperativo tuteante _anda_ que les sonaba más familiar...

Son puras suposiciones.

Vamos a ver qué nos dicen los chilenos.



wamcon said:


> Pero contestando a Ryba sobre la preferencia del verbo andar en lugar del verbo ir en imperativo no creo que tenga nada que ver con el voseo, ya que cuando no se vosea también se usa "anda" en lugar de "ve", y de hecho y que me corrijan los chilenos el uso del voseo en Chile menos frecuente que el ustedeo o el tuteo, (salvo en ambientes muy coloquiales) por lo que en la mayoría de las veces cuando dicen "ándate acostumbrando" no están voseando.
> Además andar también se usa en lugar del verbo estar. (Ej: ¿Y tú qué andas mirando? ¿Y vos qué andái mirando?)



Pero es sumamente común oír "¿Y tú qué andái mirando?". Véase Voseo in Chile. 



wamcon said:


> Por cierto iknyu cuando dices:
> 
> No se está quitando la "r" sino la "d" puesto que "ir" no es imperativo sino infinitivo, el imperativo es "id" aunque mucha gente de todos los países hispanohablantes (España el primero) se empeñen es usar "ir" como imperativo. Perdón por la corrección.



Sólo los españoles porque vosotros sois los únicos del mundo hispanohablante que conservaron el plural medieval _vosotros_.

Para los hispanoamericanos el problema planteado en el hilo *íos vs idos - forma del verbo ir* no existe.


A la pregunta para los chilenos agrego una más estrechamente relacionada con el tema del hilo:

¿En qué países voseantes se emplea el imperativo _i_?

O sea, me sumo a la pregunta original hecha por *iknyu*.

Muchísimas gracias por anticipado.


PD: Aviador, posteamos casi al mismo tiempo, no te había visto.


----------



## wamcon

Brevemente:
Comé, i, dormí, proviene de comed, id y dormid y no de comer, ir y dormir, que no son imperativos, y el error de confundir el imperativo con el infinitivo al parecer por lo que he visto, no sólo lo cometemos los españoles, al margen del uso de esa forma verbal.
Respecto a lo que dice Aviador sobre el voseo en Chile es lo que yo tenía entendido. Gracias por tu aporte.



> Sólo los españoles porque vosotros sois los únicos del mundo hispanohablante que conservaron el plural medieval _vosotros_.


Voy a abrir un nuevo hilo.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Muy buenas tardes...

Respondiendo a la consulta de mi amigo Ryba le digo:

*"1) **El imperativo del verbo "ir" con el voseo**. ¿Oíste alguna vez i en lugar de andá en Paraguay?"*

Respuesta: No, jamás escuché "í" en lugar de "andá". En todo caso y aún de uso más frecuente es el "andate"

En el lenguaje diario utilizado en Paraguay, indistintamente se dice andá o andate, aunque como te decía, este último parece más ampliamente difundido, porque la gente prefiere decir: _andate al carajo_ que _andá al carajo_.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## ryba

Muchíiiisimas gracias, amigo Samurai Guarani.

Que tengas una buena semana.
____
Grzegorz


----------



## ryba

iknyu said:


> Ya sé que con el voseo es común usar el verbo "andar" para el imperativo del verbo "ir", es decir, "andate de aquí". Pero en El Salvador es común usar "i", que sigue las reglas de conjugación del voseo (quitar la "r" para el imperativo). Así, decimos "ite de aquí", "ile enseñando todo", "ite por aquí", "ime poniendo los libros por ahí", etc.


Tengo una pregunta más: ¿_andá_ suena rebuscado en el Salvador (comparado con _i_)? Porque entiendo que sí se usa el imperativo _andá_ también, ¿verdad?


----------



## Grizlyk

Hola todos!

Tengo una pregunta. 
?Es normal decir lo siguiente? ?Que variante es mas prefirible?

"No andes al cine hoy". o "No (te) vayas al cine hoy".

"Vete a la compra". o "Anda (te) a la compra"


Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Servando

En el español de México (sin voseo), las frases se dirían así.
-No vayas al cine.
- Ve de compras o ve[te] a comprar el ...


----------



## pedrismo

Grizlyk said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> Tengo una pregunta.
> ?Es normal decir lo siguiente? ?Que variante es mas prefirible?
> 
> "No andes al cine hoy". o "No (te) vayas al cine hoy".
> 
> "Vete a la compra". o "Anda (te) a la compra"
> 
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



En Argentina que usamos voseo diríamos:

- Si la orden es "no ir" usamos *vayas*, por ejemplo: "No vayas al cine hoy". (También se escucha algunas veces "No vay*á*s al cine hoy")
- Si la orden es "ir" utilizamos _*andá*: _"Andá a comprar un poco de pán"
También _*andate*_: "Andate lejos de acá"   (/and*á*te/)


----------



## pedrismo

No en imperativo pero agrego este dato muy gracioso: como se habla en la provincia argentina de Santiago del Estero, donde utilizan la palabra *vos*, pero conjugan los verbos con *tú* 

Ej: "Vos  sabes que me dijeron..." (es decir, no dicen ni _tú sabes_ ni _vos sab*é*s, _esta última es la forma más usada en Argentina)


----------



## Grizlyk

Todo ya esta claro, agradezco su ayuda Servando, pedrismo.


----------



## ryba

pedrismo said:


> No en imperativo pero agrego este dato muy gracioso: como se habla en la provincia argentina de Santiago del Estero, donde utilizan la palabra *vos*, pero conjugan los verbos con *tú*
> 
> Ej: "Vos  sabes que me dijeron..." (es decir, no dicen ni _tú sabes_ ni _vos sab*é*s, _esta última es la forma más usada en Argentina)


Pero, tal como decís, no en imperativo. En imperativo usan las formas voseantes hacé, tené, dormí.

Con el verbo IR la cosa se complica un poco.

Existe tanto *vete* como *andá*/*andate*. _Ve_ a secas no se dice nunca.

No se hace la misma diferencia que en Chile entre las dos variantes, la diferencia consiste en que _vete_ "tira la onda de medio inculta la persona, pero igual en todos los estratos vas a escuchar que alguien lo dice".

Todo eso me lo explicó una amiga mía que vive en Santiago del Estero.

Más info *acá*.
Saludos.


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> (...) He visto y oído varias veces el _anda_ en español de Chile y siempre me preguntaba si este uso (1) era un resíduo (modificado: _andá_ > _anda_) del antiguo* imperativo voseante chileno (...)


 
* ¿No es que algunos sigan usando el imperativo _andá_ en Chile?

Si consideran que el tema es demasiado amplio y se sale de los propósitos de este hilo por tratar no sólo del imperativo usado en el voseo chileno para el verbo IR sino del imperativo en el voseo chileno en general, pueden colocar la respuesta aquí: Voseo in Chile. Sigo opinando que el uso del imperativo _anda _como forma de IR en el tratamiento de tú debe de ser influencia del voseo.




ryba said:


> Tengo entendido que en Chile _vete_ es una forma tajante** del imperativo de IR con el pronombre _te_ enclítico mientras la habitual es _ándate_ que, por consiguiente, aparece también en las perífrasis verbales como _ándate acostumbrando_.


 
** ¿Estoy en lo correcto? ¿Es el _vete_ más rotundo/tajante que _ándate_?

Es lo que supuse partiendo de la explicación que había puesto Nekoteru en el post #*12*:



nekoteru said:


> Coincido con mi compatriota 'ieracub' en que se usa mayormente el verbo 'andar'. También usamos el 'vete' por ejemplo:
> - ¿y tú qué andas mirando?
> - Nada...
> - ¡Ya, vete de aquí!, no quiero gente mirona.
> 
> - No quiero irme...
> - Ya, Ya, ... ¡vete, vete, vete!... antes que me enoje.
> 
> Como indican los ejemplos, _'vete'_ se usa para indicar a la otra persona que se vaya (o salga) del lugar. Para los ejemplos que planteas '_Vete acostumbrando a..._' usaríamos '_Anda[te] acostumbrando...._'.


 
pues si se usa nada más para decir que el interlocutor se vaya, debe de tener connotaciones más fuertes... ¿o no?


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## faxioneti

No sólo en España se conjuga mal los imperativos (haceros, iros, cogeros...), es una cosa común en la mayoría de países hispanohablantes... presente hasta en los medios de comunicación, sin embargo, además de fijarse en eso, deberían fijarse en que la gente también conjuga mal la 2ª persona del singular (tú) diciendo ves en lugar de ve.


La correcta formación de la 2ª persona plural del imperativo de ir es ÍOS. Puesto que al añadir la partícula -os, en TODOS los imperativos se elimina esa -d.


----------



## ryba

Hola, Faxioneti:

No confundas el voseo (uso del pronombre _vos_ y/o formas verbales de segunda persona del plural con valor de singular) con el plural peninsular _vosotros_.

El tema del imperativo para el _vosotros_ se discutió aquí: *íos vs idos - forma del verbo ir*.

Sólo en el voseo reverencial cuyos paradigmas verbal y pronominal son idénticos a los propios del plural _vosotros_, con exclusión del pronombre _vosotros_ mismo (se usa el _vos_, obvio) se puede encontrar la forma _íos _(la RAE recomienda el _idos _para el plural, supongo que esto se refiere también al voseo reverencial).



faxioneti said:


> No sólo en España se conjuga mal los imperativos (haceros, iros, cogeros...), es una cosa común en la mayoría de países hispanohablantes... presente hasta en los medios de comunicación,



Fíjate en lo que escribió Wamcon.



wamcon said:


> Sólo los españoles porque vosotros sois los únicos del mundo hispanohablante que conservaron el plural medieval _vosotros_.
> 
> 
> 
> Voy a abrir un nuevo hilo.
Click to expand...


 Efectivamente, Wamcon creó este hilo: *Uso de vosotros en América*.



faxioneti said:


> sin embargo, además de fijarse en eso, deberían fijarse en que la gente también conjuga mal la 2ª persona del singular (tú) diciendo ves en lugar de ve.


Es por influencia del catalán, al menos en las zonas catalanoparlantes, y se ha discutido en estos foros. Te remito a este hilo: * "Ves", del verbo IR*.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

> No sólo en España se conjuga mal los imperativos (haceros, iros, cogeros...), es una cosa común en la mayoría de países hispanohablantes...



Sin embargo, sólo en España (quizá en Guinea o Filipinas) se usa la conjugación de "vosotros", ¿no?



faxioneti said:


> La correcta formación de la 2ª persona plural del imperativo de ir es ÍOS. Puesto que al añadir la partícula -os, en TODOS los imperativos se elimina esa -d.



No, el verbo "ir" es la excepción, lo correcto es "idos".


----------



## ryba

L4ut4r0 said:


> Muy curioso... yo habría dicho que el chileno está usando el verbo "andar" como sustituto de una forma de "ir".
> 
> 
> 
> Veámoslo con dos ejemplos:
> 
> 1) El verbo abolir carece de algunas formas. No se dice "ustedes abuelen".
> 
> Y si los primeros dos casos que siguen son naturales, el tercero no lo es:
> 
> Nosotros comemos / No, ustedes no comen
> Nosostros bailamos / No, ustedes no bailan
> Nosotros abolimos / No, ustedes no derogan
> Aquí cambió el verbo abolir por derogar. El tercer par de frases no es natural.
> 
> 2) En el caso del verbo ir no hay esa falta de naturalidad. Los tres ejemplos que siguen son exactamente iguales. Uso _andá_ en vez de _anda _porque el DRAE pone _andá _tanto en el verbo _andar_ como en el verbo _ir._
> 
> No quiero comer / Por favor, comé
> No quiero cantar / Por favor, cantá
> No quiero ir / Por favor, andá
> No es como el caso de abolir. Aquí nada suena raro. _Andá_ es parte del verbo _ir_ en la mente de los argentinos y así lo reconoce el DRAE en línea. _Anda_ es parte del verbo _ir_ en la mente de los chilenos, y el DRAE nos ignora.
Click to expand...

A ustedes los ignora pero sí señala que el fenómeno en cuestión se produce "a menudo", "en algunas zonas".

DPD Primera edición (octubre 2005):

*ir(se)* 1. (...) El imperativo de _ir_ carece de forma propia de voseo y en su lugar se usa el imperativo de _andar,_ _andá_ o _andate_ (vos): _«Andá a buscar la máquina»_ (Rovner _Foto_ [Arg. 1977]); _«Andate y dejanos solos. Estoy hablando con tu hermana»_ (Viñas _Maniobras_ [Arg. 1985]). También el imperativo no voseante de _andar_ sustituye, a menudo, al de _ir_ en algunas zonas: _«Ándate al cine o lee un rato» _(Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). (...)

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​

Me pregunto si en Perú funciona igual que en Chile, tal como lo explican LAutAr0 y los foreros chilenos en este hilo.



L4ut4r0 said:


> [#*20*] Sin embargo el DRAE pone en ir "andá (vos)". Lo que pasa es que el verbo ir mezcla conjugaciones de varios verbos latinos o castellanos:
> 
> voy, vaya, ve (¿vadere?)
> fui, fuera (¿fugire?)
> ir, id (ire)
> andá, en Chile anda (andar)
> Cuando un chileno dice "ándate" está usando el verbo ir, no andar.
> 
> Ej:
> Come-No como
> Ándate-No me voy
> 
> (...)
> 
> [#*29*] Para mí, el imperativo singular de ir es
> 
> _i_ en El Salvador y algunas zonas rurales de Argentina
> _anda_ en Chile, tanto en la forma voseante como la no voseante
> _and_á como norma en Argentina y otros lugares voseantes
> _ve _en el resto de los lugares (la mayoría)
> La alternativa de que _ir_ es verbo defectivo no me convence porque el cambio es absolutamente sistemático e inconsciente, no como en el caso de _abolir._



¿Algún peruano nos aclara si lo usa "a lo voseante" como en Chile? O sea, que diría "ándate de acá" pero "te pido que te vayas" y no "que te andes"?

¿Algún chileno me aclara las dudas que resumí en el post #*26*, por favor?

Gracias de antemano,
saludos.


----------



## hual

En lo que se refiere al verbo "andar" en susitución de "ir" en el modo imperativo, podríamos decir que su uso se da en todas las provincias argentinas. Sin embargo, como ya ha señalado otro miembro del foro, en algunas localidades de las Provincias de Salta y Jujuy, se usa "i" en lugar de "andá", y también "ite". "Ve" y "vete" no se usan en ninguna provincia argentina.


----------



## Chalon

Muchas gracias por invitarme a participar de este hilo .

En vista de que ya se ha dicho prácticamente todo, voy a dar mi opinión de una manera muy precisa:

El uso del imperativo, como muy bien dijeron algunos, no se remite exclusivamente al voseo. Me explico:



Vete de aquí
Ándate de aquí
Debemos dejar en claro que esto se vería en un diálogo informal, pero NO coloquial.

Por otro lado tenemos:



Váyase de aquí (y no vállase como leí en una respuesta)
En este caso es de uso formal y además puedo aseverar que el "Ándate" en esta situación no se usa.



			
				wamcon said:
			
		

> Pero contestando a Ryba sobre la preferencia del verbo andar en lugar del verbo ir en imperativo no creo que tenga nada que ver con el voseo, ya que cuando no se vosea también se usa "anda" en lugar de "ve", y de hecho y que me corrijan los chilenos el uso del voseo en Chile menos frecuente que el ustedeo o el tuteo, (salvo en ambientes muy coloquiales) por lo que en la mayoría de las veces cuando dicen "ándate acostumbrando" no están voseando.
> Además andar también se usa en lugar del verbo estar. (Ej: ¿Y tú qué andas mirando? ¿Y vos qué andái mirando?)



Totalmente de acuerdo con wamcon.

Debo dejar muy en claro que el voseo en Chile es informal y a veces raya en lo vulgar. Depende del contexto. Ej:

Si le digo a un amigo: "Y vo(h) (no creo que sea una s la que va) , ¿cuánto tenís?" (no es vulgar), no va a ser lo mismo que si un *flaite* *dice: "Y voh, ¿que andai mirando?" (vulgar). Insisto, depende del contexto.

Por último, sobre la duda de cuál suena más fuerte:

Cuando estamos mandando a alguien a la _chucha _(en Chile), nunca usamos el _vete. _Siempre usamos el Ándate.

Además me atrevería a decir que el _vete _se usa mucho menos que el _ándate. _Yo por lo menos, no lo uso.

**Flaite*: persona extremadamente vulgar. Se ven en las calles robando, pidiendo dinero, etc. Además su vocabulario es muy limitado y grosero.

Espero que esto ayude a resolver en algún grado las dudas.


----------



## ryba

Chalon said:


> Muchas gracias por invitarme a participar de este hilo .


¡Soy yo quien agradece!!



Chalon said:


> Vete de aquí
> Ándate de aquí
> Debemos dejar en claro que esto se vería en un diálogo informal, pero NO coloquial.



¿Qué quieres decir con eso? ¿Que no es necesariamente coloquial?


Chalon said:


> Cuando estamos mandando a alguien a la _chucha _(en Chile), nunca usamos el _vete. _Siempre usamos el Ándate.
> 
> Además me atrevería a decir que el _vete _se usa mucho menos que el _ándate. _Yo por lo menos, no lo uso.


O sea que el _vete_ no lo voy a oír en Chile ni en las perífrasis verbales ni en las expresiones tipo _ándate a la cresta_/_chucha_/m..., etc. sino únicamente usado "a secas" y no utilizado de todos los chilenos.

¿Y se podría decir que voseando (verbalmente o verbalmente y pronominalmente) siempre es _ándate_ reservándose el _vete_ al tuteo estándar?

Ya sé que mis preguntas son raras.


Acabo de encontrar estos ejemplos (puse en Google _ándate_ y _vete_):

_http://depts.washington.edu/hisprom/optional/balladaction.php?igrh=0130 _
  El pueblo chileno ha formado una sola palabra de los imperativos anda, vé_, el pronombre personal _te: "andavete luego", "andavete, mejor"_ son frases que oímos todos los días, sin que entre _anda_ y _véte_ se advierta pausa de separación._

_http://www.atinachile.cl/content/view/12874/este_es_el_asesino_de_victor_jara.html _
  El leer de Chile, el escuchar de Chile, el recordar a Chile sólo te trae es sufriemiento...debes alejarte, ándate, vete, no vuelvas! Es por tú bien, seguramente estas mejor ahora y eres feliz...!!!!!!!

_http://www.chile.com/tpl/articulo/detalle/ver.tpl?cod_articulo=75513 _
  ándate!!! vete con los cholos hediondos, lee la opinión de la enfermera y aprende tonto h/u/e/v/ó/n/.


----------



## Chalon

Sobre el _vete de aquí _y el _ándate de aquí _no quise decir que no eran coloquiales (disculpa mi error). Lo que quería decir es que no se ve vulgar, y además todos lo usan de esa forma. Es siempre así, aunque insisto en que el vete se usa mucho menos que el ándate. 

En donde yo me desenvuelvo (mi círculo de amigos, universidad, trabajo, etc) nunca he oído que alguien diga "vete de aquí".



			
				ryba said:
			
		

> ¿Y se podría decir que voseando (verbalmente o verbalmente y pronominalmente) siempre es _ándate_ reservándose el _vete_ al tuteo estándar?



Esa pregunta no la entendí XD. 

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Chalon, te pasaste.


Chalon said:


> Esa pregunta no la entendí XD.


Jajaja, quise decir que si cuando estás conversando con alguien usando el voseo la probabilidad de usar el _vete_ disminuye, ¿cachái?

Lo que pasa es que algunas formas verbales suelen acompañar el voseo pleno (pronominal y verbal), por ejemplo _soi_ se oye muchísimo más que _erís_ cuando se está hablando de vos pero hablando de tú con las formas verbales voseantes se usa más _erís_: _vos soi_ pero _tú erís_, preferablemente. Al menos eso es lo que tengo entendido.

Me preguntaba si ocurría algo parecido con el _vete_, que tal vez 1) no se usaba con el voseo (las dos variantes del voseo) o 2) no se usaba con el voseo pleno ya que es más conservador. Pero ahora veo que muchos chilenos no dicen _vete de aquí_ ni tuteando a lo estándar (con las formas verbales propias del tú).

Este tema es sobre el imperativo con el voseo y, como habrás notado, me empeño en afirmar que el imperativo _anda_ tiene que tener relación con el antiguo _andá_ voseante que antaño se empleaba también en Chile, se sigue empleando en la frontera con la Argentina, y tal vez aún se conserva en el campo en alguna región en Chile también.


----------



## Chalon

Hey! Por lo que veo sabes mucho del español!! (me sorprendió el haber leído "cachái").

Sobre el erís y el vos, personalmente antes usaba más el vos, pero actualmente uso el erís (siempre dentro de diálogos informales, con amigos o familia por ej.). 

Yo no he notado muchas diferencias, he odído (y también he dicho):

- Tú soi
- Tú eris
- Voh soi
- Voh erís.

Creo que actualmente se usan indistintamente todas esas formas.

Y realmente no sé de dónde provendrá el "anda". Lo más seguro, como tú dices, es de Argentina .

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias otra vez, Chalon.


Ya en los viejos textos sobre el voseo chileno, por ejemplo, en Kany que escribió su _American-Spanish Syntax_ en 1951, es decir, antes del renacimiento urbano del voseo en Chile, las formas voseantes del imperativo (andá, tené, seguí) se señalan como menos frecuentes que las formas propias del tú y más bien propias del habla rural, pero se señala su existencia, así que el imperativo voseante en Chile sí que es autóctono.

Lo que pasa es que, por lo visto, la campaña educativa de Andrés Bello y sus seguidores iniciada en 1834 y su predica contra el voseo (con afán uniformizador de la lengua castellana) lograron desarraigar algunos apectos del voseo chileno con más fuerza que otros. Ejemplos de los elementos que más se marginalizaron son el pronombre _vos_ y, más que nada, justamente, el imperativo.

En el _anda_ quiero ver un vestigio del antiguo imperativo de _ir_ que se construía con la forma del verbo _andar_.

El papel de la Argentina en conservar el voseo en imperativo en zonas fronterizas (si realmente se conserva, nunca fui en Chile y no lo puedo afirmar con toda la certeza) no se podría negar, eso sería, tal como dices, seguro.


PD: El imperativo aparte; usen el voseo, que es lindo.


----------



## Fernito

Ryba: estoy realmente impresionado con tu Español (o más bien dicho, con tu "Chileno"). A veces pareciera que fueras nativo de por acá. ¿Tienes algún tipo de conexión con Chile?



ryba said:


> ¿Y se podría decir que voseando (verbalmente o verbalmente y pronominalmente) siempre es _ándate_ reservándose el _vete_ al tuteo estándar?


 
Por lo menos en Chile, no usaría "vete" a no ser que estuviese jugando a parecer culto y letrado 

Para tuteo estándar también usamos el verbo "anda". Ejemplo: jamás he escuchado que una mamá le diga al hijo "ve a jugar". Siempre se usa "anda a jugar".

Ojo, esto no quiere decir que "ve a jugar" sea incorrecto, pero si yo escuchase a alguien hablando así en serio (en Chile), esa persona sin duda entraría dentro de la categoría de esnob.


----------

